# Help with Epson 8700UB Bulb



## jm14789 (May 2, 2012)

Members - hoping someone can help me out...

Finally had to replace the bulb on my Epson 8700 UB due to brightness dropping...after the swap I now see a pinkish band across the bottom of the image...I have removed and reseated the new bulb...

Has anyone experienced this before?

The bulb was an Epson replacement that came with the projector when I purchased it...so it was in the box for about two years...

I will attach a picture in a few minutes...

Any help appreciated...


----------



## jm14789 (May 2, 2012)

Here is an example of what the pink band looks like - it is always present with any content...the picture makes it look more dramatic that it is in reality


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would put the old bulb back in if you still have it. If the line goes away then you know it is a bad bulb.


----------



## jm14789 (May 2, 2012)

I went looking for it today - apparently it was 'cleaned' up and throw out...I don't have it anymore...

That would be idea to troubleshoot it...hoping maybe I can find someone out there with an old one perhaps...or has seen the problem before...

thx...


----------

